# Corey Taylor Sculpture/Figure - Slipknot



## Sebastian (Mar 23, 2016)

I'd like to show you my newest sculpture - Corey from Slipknot 














HD Vid


----------



## GodOfChugs (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll never forget about you xD

I used to frequent this forum under the name iRaiseTheDead but I remember falling in love with all of your sculptures.
Glad to see you're still making them!


----------

